# Snowboard jackets....sleeve too long?



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I would say yes, you want some extra length so when your arms bend, the sleeves dont rise up above the gloves.
I am 5'7 and I normally wear small.
It also depends on the fit. Some are longer more baggy, some are shorter.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

You're going to appreciate the longer sleeves when they don't ride up your arm while strapping in/out all the time. 

Personally, I won't buy a jacket for riding unless the sleeves go down quite a bit past my wrists when I'm standing with my arms just down by my side. If they don't, I know they'll be riding up my arms all the time and I can't stand that. I also check the sleeves by crossing my arms, if they ride up, forget it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

PlanB said:


> You're going to appreciate the longer sleeves when they don't ride up your arm while strapping in/out all the time.


Agreed....


----------



## turbohardtop (Feb 6, 2015)

The problem I have is that the sleeve runs down to the tip of my fingers. IS that too long?


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

turbohardtop said:


> IS that too long?


Personal preference I say. Ask yourself this question, besides the look - do the longer sleeves have any negative effect on performance of the garment? If not, who cares. 

I didn't mention this the first time, but if you ever wear the jacket with a pack - the longer sleeves will appreciated even more IMO.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

As a new snowboarder, I'd worry more about not falling than the length of your jacket 

You'll be fine- go out and enjoy


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I tried on a few nomis jackets, and I found them to be LONG everywhere....length and sleeves.


----------



## turbohardtop (Feb 6, 2015)

thanks for the reply guys. I am going to return the jacket. I just do not want to have the oversized look.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

turbohardtop said:


> thanks for the reply guys. I am going to return the jacket. I just do not want to have the oversized look.


:facepalm3:...wait til ur tits deep and digging/swiming out. There are several reasons for sb jackets being oversized and with longer sleeves.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

You must enjoy snow-filled gloves and cold wrists. Looks are def more important than staying dry and warm in the snow.


----------



## turbohardtop (Feb 6, 2015)

you guys are funny. The sleeves go past my fingers and it looks like I am a 10 yr old wearing his older brother's stuff. I really feel like it is too long.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Extremo said:


> You must enjoy snow-filled gloves and cold wrists. Looks are def more important than staying dry and warm in the snow.


Yeah... and cos functionality>look, one wears the sleeves UNDER the (long) gloves. Warmest n driest solution IMO


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, there is merit in having sleeves a bit longer but it sounds like the OP actually has one size too big. And again with the Nomis, I put on a medium jacket and it was past my fingertips and my ass....try to squat (ie grab) and it restricts your motion. Big is good, huge is bad.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

PlanB said:


> You're going to appreciate the longer sleeves when they don't ride up your arm while strapping in/out all the time.
> 
> Personally, I won't buy a jacket for riding unless the sleeves go down quite a bit past my wrists when I'm standing with my arms just down by my side. If they don't, I know they'll be riding up my arms all the time and I can't stand that. I also check the sleeves by crossing my arms, if they ride up, forget it.


Wrist gaiters dood...


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

booron said:


> Wrist gaiters dood...


Those do work, but if the sleeves have the wrong length, the hand panties will be pulling on your wrists like an atomic wedgie constantly.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

Sleeves going down to your fingertips are too long, that is excessive. I usually like my sleeves to come to the end of the hand, not fingers. Maybe three inches past the wrist should be more than adequate to prevent sleeves riding. Six inches is not necessary at all.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

This is why whenever I order jackets and pants online I buy two sizes. I tend to be right in the middle of the s/m range so can never tell until I try it on.

Cost to ship back is piddle and the CC refunds go in super quick. It's just so much easier trying one on then the other rather than having to guess if you should exchange.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 12, 2010)

f00bar said:


> This is why whenever I order jackets and pants online I buy two sizes. I tend to be right in the middle of the s/m range so can never tell until I try it on.
> 
> Cost to ship back is piddle and the CC refunds go in super quick. It's just so much easier trying one on then the other rather than having to guess if you should exchange.


Ditto, always do this with snowboard gear. I'm right between those sizes as well.


----------

